# Gackle DuckFest



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got the call Thursday night from a friend who lives in Gackle who needed another teammate as one guy dropped out. I rolled into town and you could tell the waterfowlers have taken over this weekend, everyone was in camo.

There was 30 teams and we were lucky enough to draw a really good field. 4 of us were flooded with mallards and took all greenies but it took us another hour just to get a couple non-mallard species. It turned out mallards didn't score high but it was a great time. Maverick's team took second, they even shot a really nice bluebill and redhead...good plumage.

Shot the breeze with Kent Hrbek a bit on Sunday. His outdoor show crew was in town filming. I guess they filmed our slough that we hunted Saturday morning to show the amount of birds...pretty cool. Really straight up guy, I almost didn't know who he was.

Good time, good friends, good event. Thanks again Old Hunter for the invite.

:beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't beleive Maverick didn't give me a call. I would have come down to shoot some birds, Gonna have to give him some crap the next tim I talk to him. Chris, are you planning on putting a Greenhead classic on next year? Just curious. I also want to say congrats to Maverick on the 2nd place. Might have to go down there next year and give it a shot.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The Duckfest was a total success again this year. Friday night there was a chili feed, rules&reg's, and field picking(For all you that don't know there are 30 teams and would consecutively draw for slews). We drew a slew round trip 4 miles from town. Went out Friday night after the drawings and found the slew and made our game plan. Saturday morning came after only about 2 hours of sleep(due to the nerves), and the game face came on. 5:30 rolls around and off we go to the slew. Drive down to the slew throw 20 -30 floater, 2 robo's, and some geese on the edge of the water and waited till sun up. Now the four of us had a small bit of cover on the edge of the slew and we were hidden in the shadow of the small hill behind us, so were were hidden. To the right sits my mother (aka Mothergoose) to my left sits AJ, and far left Allen and Grizz (AJ,Allen and Grizz-chocalte lab are family freinds from CO). Sun-up comes and away birds are everwhere. We start shooting and picking nothing but drakes. I mean all drakes. We had flocks of Redheads, Blue Bills and greenheads bombing us. With some great shooting we were done by 8:25. Our bags was 12 Mallards 3 Bluebills 2 Redheads 1 pintail 1 greenwing teal 1 bluewing teal 3 Gadwalls 1 Spoonbill. Totaling 8 species and 82 points for the tourney. 2pm all teams have to check in by, and 5pm they shake dice for points. the raffle and social was from 5-9 then the awards for teams was given. There was 3 teams that tied for 4th 5th and 6th. With the role of the dice the teams were awarded there places. There was a 2 way tie for 2nd and 3rd. Myself and a local boy. I give him honors on the rolls and let him go first, which produced a 4 for him. My shake rolled a 5, and second place. 
We had some unreal things happen that morning. Griz was out on a retrieve and coming back with a bird, when a bluebills comes in 6" off the water and tries to land on Griz's head. Well as soon as the bird notice's it's not a rock to land on he flares and get's a 3" 2. The flock of Red's was unreal because the first time they bombed us I took the leed drake, start calling hard and get them to bomb us again, then leave the flock to my mother and she pulled one out.
Great times and great friends out there. Can't wait till next year.
Glad you could make it out there Chris!!!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Taylor, thanks for the call, I would have come down. Its your fellow nodak boy from detroit lakes. Thanks ya prick, lol, Just joking maverick. We got pounded by snow up north, lots of honkers and mallards around, can't wait to give em hell this weekend. Give me a call maverick if you wanna get on some good birds, lol. Laters. Oh yeah I took your advice, got a new super pro mag from tim grounds, love the call. Thanks for the advice. laters.

Shawn


----------

